

Annoying Americanisms. - auxbuss
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-14201796

======
lolizbak
I've always found it difficult as a french guy who's been taught british
english to live in new york.

At my first day at work, i asked a coworker if he wanted to go for a quick
"fag" downstairs. He never spoke to me again.

------
Brewer
Now to be fair, there are a couple that at least make sense.

For example, 48. "I got it for free" is a pet hate. You got it "free" not "for
free". You don't get something cheap and say you got it "for cheap" do you?
Mark Jones, Plymouth.

I'm guilty of this and I'll admit it, but for the most part, the people whose
names appear on that list are just fucking retarded.

EDIT: As a side note, I never heard "touch base" until I moved to Canada.

------
bxc
I see they picked up on 'bi-weekly'. I'd never thought of it as an Americanism
but it is ambiguous and should be banned for that reason.

------
robertk
Wow. I didn't even know some of these could be considered "wrong." Well, it is
what it is.

